# Anyone got kidney !



## hondated (13 Aug 2016)

A couple of years ago at 63 I was told I had a hiatus hernia along with acid reflux so a bit miffed as I have always kept fit but not moaning as others have far worse.
In additional I was told that one of my kidneys wasn't functioning correctly and they would monitor it yearly which they never have but now more recently I am feeling wacked most of the time but still managing to get out on the bike so I would be interested in hearing from those that have kidney problems to see whether my tiredness could be caused by a kidney problem.


----------



## guitarpete247 (13 Aug 2016)

I thought this was going to be a recipe request.
I had Kidney stone a few months back. Then told I had cyst on other kidney. All okay now but I was a little scared for a while. 60 next month so will try to take it carefully. I need to drink more (water of course).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

Kidney problems can result in fatigue; one of my friends had problems with his kidneys - part of his treatment was EPO which he said was outstanding.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Aug 2016)

If it helps I have had Haemo dialysis and two renal transplants..
If you want to talk privately, feel free. Or here. Whatever suits you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

I've got a dodgy kidney. Managed, but it or the meds weakens me something rotten.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a dodgy kidney. Managed, but it or the meds weakens me something rotten.


Is your other one healthy?


----------



## hondated (13 Aug 2016)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses.guitarpete274 yes take it easy and make sure you drink more water.
Marmion I was wondering about the fatigue issue but my wife keeps telling me your not getting any younger so your gonna get more tired. EPO hope hes improving as the only other time I read about that was in the Tour some years ago and it certainly helped them.
Roadrider48 really sorry to read about your issues and you having to have two renal transplants. Funnily enough I have two friends that are both waiting to have transplants. One of them it will be his second and the other is a friend who's daughter needs a kidney.
I am not going to make a big thing about it at the moment but if it does turn out I do have a kidney problem I will PM you. Thanks
deptfordmarmoset Sorry to read that you have a dodgy kidney and I hope it doesn't get worse. As I said they are suppose to be monitoring mine but for the last two years it has not happened. Now I am feeling so tired I will chase them up next week.
I dare say we all feel the same in that we all try to keep ourselves fit but along comes an issue like this and you struggle to just get around a local route which makes you feel miffed. Ok there are people far worse off but it still gets me annoyed. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks everyone for your quick responses.guitarpete274 yes take it easy and make sure you drink more water.
> Marmion I was wondering about the fatigue issue but my wife keeps telling me your not getting any younger so your gonna get more tired. EPO hope hes improving as the only other time I read about that was in the Tour some years ago and it certainly helped them.
> Roadrider48 really sorry to read about your issues and you having to have two renal transplants. Funnily enough I have two friends that are both waiting to have transplants. One of them it will be his second and the other is a friend who's daughter needs a kidney.
> I am not going to make a big thing about it at the moment but if it does turn out I do have a kidney problem I will PM you. Thanks
> ...


No problem.


----------



## tats1 (28 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> A couple of years ago at 63 I was told I had a hiatus hernia along with acid reflux so a bit miffed as I have always kept fit but not moaning as others have far worse.
> In additional I was told that one of my kidneys wasn't functioning correctly and they would monitor it yearly which they never have but now more recently I am feeling wacked most of the time but still managing to get out on the bike so I would be interested in hearing from those that have kidney problems to see whether my tiredness could be caused by a kidney problem.




Hello there.
At the age of 49 last year I went to docs because trouble sleeping.I had scans at hospital and it turned out that I only had 1 kidney.
As I am getting older I tend to be more tired but I could not say it is the result of 1 kidney.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Is your other one healthy?


Oops, I missed this question somewhere over the Olympics. Yes, the other one's fine and I suspect I'd be better off having a nephrectomy done on my dodgy one but I have a history of failed procedures so settled with what I started off with.


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I missed this question somewhere over the Olympics. Yes, the other one's fine and I suspect I'd be better off having a nephrectomy done on my dodgy one but I have a history of failed procedures so settled with what I started off with.


Hi mate.
Kidney biopsy is a pretty safe procedure. But initially diagnosis will be blood tests and possibly an ultrasound.
Good luck what ever you decide to do mate.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Aug 2016)

I've just skimmed this thread so may have missed you saying you were doing this - but get yourself to a GP and get referred to nephrology. This is not something you should diagnose over the internet.

(I have a friend who retired in July after 40 years in Nephrology. If you have a specific question I could ask her. But better you get your renal functions tested, and rule that out or start addressing the problem, if there is one)

My - possibly ill-informed - understanding is that your kidneys filter toxins from your blood. If your kidneys aren't doing that, your symptoms may only be tiredness, but the toxins still in your blood will damage other organs - heart, lung, brain. See a doctor!


----------



## hondated (28 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've just skimmed this thread so may have missed you saying you were doing this - but get yourself to a GP and get referred to nephrology. This is not something you should diagnose over the internet.
> 
> (I have a friend who retired in July after 40 years in Nephrology. If you have a specific question I could ask her. But better you get your renal functions tested, and rule that out or start addressing the problem, if there is one)
> 
> My - possibly ill-informed - understanding is that your kidneys filter toxins from your blood. If your kidneys aren't doing that, your symptoms may only be tiredness, but the toxins still in your blood will damage other organs - heart, lung, brain. See a doctor!


Thanks jefmcg I actually found the letter advising me that I needed to have a annual check up on my kidney and its worded that each year I should be pro active in arranging an appointment rather than what I thought that they would contact me each year.
I suppose I am guilty of remembering the days when they would do that . Anyway I have an appointment for a blood test 8th Sept now. Thanks for your advice . Ted


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've just skimmed this thread so may have missed you saying you were doing this - but get yourself to a GP and get referred to nephrology. This is not something you should diagnose over the internet.
> 
> (I have a friend who retired in July after 40 years in Nephrology. If you have a specific question I could ask her. But better you get your renal functions tested, and rule that out or start addressing the problem, if there is one)
> 
> My - possibly ill-informed - understanding is that your kidneys filter toxins from your blood. If your kidneys aren't doing that, your symptoms may only be tiredness, but the toxins still in your blood will damage other organs - heart, lung, brain. See a doctor!


You quietly fill up with fluid and toxins poison your internal bits. It is almost symptomless.
I was literally half an hour from death according to the medics. Years ago now, but treatment lasts forever-unfortunately.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2016)

My 9 year old has cogenital acute polycystic renal failure , with meds he has 30 % kidney function and he does get tired quicker than normal, they are now talking about growth hormone treatment as my 4 year old is the same height.


----------



## hondated (29 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> You quietly fill up with fluid and toxins poison your internal bits. It is almost symptomless.
> I was literally half an hour from death according to the medics. Years ago now, but treatment lasts forever-unfortunately.


RR That's frightening to read and the fact that its a no symptoms illness is worrying. So much so having read it last night I had a restless nights sleep .
Goggled it today and realised that the bananas and Allbran breakfast I have been eating for years is not the best thing to eat. The 8th cannot come fast enough now. Hope your medication is continuing to keep you ok.


----------



## hondated (29 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> My 9 year old has cogenital acute polycystic renal failure , with meds he has 30 % kidney function and he does get tired quicker than normal, they are now talking about growth hormone treatment as my 4 year old is the same height.


CK need to first explain the like. Only liked because of your story and not because littleun has renal failure. I am sure you realise that anyway but just in case.
Well that really puts things in perspective doesn't it. At 65 how can I complain when your littleun at 9 is suffering from renal failure. That is just not fair.
By asking the question I do have a better understanding of the problem I might have so its been worth posting but at the same time its not nice to read about children such a yours having a problem at such a young age.
I can only hope that the growth hormone treatment helps with the problem and at least improves the quality of his life. Hopefully sometime we will all read him and his sibling are out on their bikes with you.
It would also be great to read in the near future that medical science had advanced enough to deal with this issue in a more efficient way .Ted


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2016)

See your GP ASAP. My husband is on dialysis and awaiting transplant. Don't let it get that far. If you doc said they were going to monitor you and then didn't, is a good reason to see your GP and nag them.
I donated my left kidney to Hubs but it failed due to an auto immune disease after 5 years. I have annual monitoring and, if they are late with it, I ring them up and werritt at them until I am seen for the relevant tests.
Seriously, don't dilly-dally, get on to your doctor first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Roadrider48 (29 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> See your GP ASAP. My husband is on dialysis and awaiting transplant. Don't let it get that far. If you doc said they were going to monitor you and then didn't, is a good reason to see your GP and nag them.
> I donated my left kidney to Hubs but it failed due to an auto immune disease after 5 years. I have annual monitoring and, if they are late with it, I ring them up and werritt at them until I am seen for the relevant tests.
> Seriously, don't dilly-dally, get on to your doctor first thing tomorrow.


I've had two transplants. The first failed due to rejection and the second is(touch wood) still going strong.
My wife offered me a kidney but I refused it because I didn't want her to have uneccassary surgery.
I have had peritoneal dialysis and Haemo in the past. Haemo is a cruel aggressive treatment, but it keeps you alive.
I hope your husband doesn't wait too long for a donor graft.


----------



## Roadrider48 (29 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> RR That's frightening to read and the fact that its a no symptoms illness is worrying. So much so having read it last night I had a restless nights sleep .
> Goggled it today and realised that the bananas and Allbran breakfast I have been eating for years is not the best thing to eat. The 8th cannot come fast enough now. Hope your medication is continuing to keep you ok.


Sorry mate, it wasn't intended to frighten anyone. And that is my story; not everyone has the same symptoms. 
I am well at the moment, thankyou.
Hope you get it sorted. There are many treatments available.


----------



## hondated (29 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> See your GP ASAP. My husband is on dialysis and awaiting transplant. Don't let it get that far. If you doc said they were going to monitor you and then didn't, is a good reason to see your GP and nag them.
> I donated my left kidney to Hubs but it failed due to an auto immune disease after 5 years. I have annual monitoring and, if they are late with it, I ring them up and werritt at them until I am seen for the relevant tests.
> Seriously, don't dilly-dally, get on to your doctor first thing tomorrow.


Thanks Saluki sorry to read your kidney didn't help hubby as it was very brave of you to donate yours. We have some friends and Bobs mum donated hers to him years ago and he recently had a scare that he now needed another. Because his brother wasn't keen on donate his Bobs wife a little reluctantly agreed to donate hers. I can understand her being reluctant because he obviously is fit and well as of cause is Bobs brother. Anyway they duly went through the process and literally days away from going into hospital they were told that that the test results were proven to be wrong and everything was ok for now.
I do realise that I need to see my doctor urgently but given I struggled to get an appointment for the 8th I am doubtful about getting an earlier one.So I should monitor closely how I am feeling and if I do feel worse I shall press for an earlier appointment.
Today I started to adjust my diet to see if that relieves some of my symptoms. Just hope your hubby gets his transplant asap. Ted


----------



## hondated (29 Aug 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Sorry mate, it wasn't intended to frighten anyone. And that is my story; not everyone has the same symptoms.
> I am well at the moment, thankyou.
> Hope you get it sorted. There are many treatments available.


No need for apology RR as it just made me realise I shouldn't be treating my condition so casually. Ted


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks Saluki sorry to read your kidney didn't help hubby as it was very brave of you to donate yours. We have some friends and Bobs mum donated hers to him years ago and he recently had a scare that he now needed another. Because his brother wasn't keen on donate his Bobs wife a little reluctantly agreed to donate hers. I can understand her being reluctant because he obviously is fit and well as of cause is Bobs brother. Anyway they duly went through the process and literally days away from going into hospital they were told that that the test results were proven to be wrong and everything was ok for now.
> I do realise that I need to see my doctor urgently but given I struggled to get an appointment for the 8th I am doubtful about getting an earlier one.So I should monitor closely how I am feeling and if I do feel worse I shall press for an earlier appointment.
> Today I started to adjust my diet to see if that relieves some of my symptoms. Just hope your hubby gets his transplant asap. Ted



5 years isn't a bad run  Not sure about brave though, it was a no brainer really. His sisters weren't going to help, they made that quite clear. The first hint Hubster got of anything being wrong was an attack of gout. It was when he went to A&E and that was diagnosed - he thought he had broken his foot - and they said, we'll send the notes to your renal specialist and Hubs said 'what renal specialist?' that he was referred PDQ and was on meds within a week.

Try cutting out bananas, tomatoes and boiling all your veggies properly and draining and rinsing them before eating. Also don't eat jacket spuds. Keep your fruit and veg portions small too. Fruit and veg carry a lot of phosphates and potassium and, if your kidney is slowing down, it won't get processed properly. Keep an eye on your urine output too.
Ring and nag your doctor's surgery and say that it's quite important. I bet that they can see you before the 8th. Hubs' doctor, in the early stages when something could have been done to help, was not interested in anything but his paycheck but subsequent GPs have been amazing and really on the ball with his condition.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> 5 years isn't a bad run  Not sure about brave though, it was a no brainer really. His sisters weren't going to help, they made that quite clear. The first hint Hubster got of anything being wrong was an attack of gout. It was when he went to A&E and that was diagnosed - he thought he had broken his foot - and they said, we'll send the notes to your renal specialist and Hubs said 'what renal specialist?' that he was referred PDQ and was on meds within a week.
> 
> Try cutting out bananas, tomatoes and boiling all your veggies properly and draining and rinsing them before eating. Also don't eat jacket spuds. Keep your fruit and veg portions small too. Fruit and veg carry a lot of phosphates and potassium and, if your kidney is slowing down, it won't get processed properly. Keep an eye on your urine output too.
> Ring and nag your doctor's surgery and say that it's quite important. I bet that they can see you before the 8th. Hubs' doctor, in the early stages when something could have been done to help, was not interested in anything but his paycheck but subsequent GPs have been amazing and really on the ball with his condition.


My initial renal failure was due to Gout aswell. I was treated for years with Indomethacin and eventually it buggered my kidneys. The Rheumotology clinic couldn't believe I'd been taking it for so long. I'm on Allopurinol now for the Gout, well for years now.
When my wife eventually called the ambulance (some 20 years ago now) I was almost dead and peeing out pure blood. Sorry, depressing I know.
Anyway, second transplant and all is ok at the moment. I had many problems during the first 3 years, but from then on it's been ok. I have other medical issues aswell.
I can't praise the hospital doctors and nurses enough. If I said thankyou everyday until I died it wouldn't be nearly enough.
I hope your husband gets sorted out soon, I really do.


----------



## hondated (30 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> 5 years isn't a bad run  Not sure about brave though, it was a no brainer really. His sisters weren't going to help, they made that quite clear. The first hint Hubster got of anything being wrong was an attack of gout. It was when he went to A&E and that was diagnosed - he thought he had broken his foot - and they said, we'll send the notes to your renal specialist and Hubs said 'what renal specialist?' that he was referred PDQ and was on meds within a week.
> 
> Try cutting out bananas, tomatoes and boiling all your veggies properly and draining and rinsing them before eating. Also don't eat jacket spuds. Keep your fruit and veg portions small too. Fruit and veg carry a lot of phosphates and potassium and, if your kidney is slowing down, it won't get processed properly. Keep an eye on your urine output too.
> Ring and nag your doctor's surgery and say that it's quite important. I bet that they can see you before the 8th. Hubs' doctor, in the early stages when something could have been done to help, was not interested in anything but his paycheck but subsequent GPs have been amazing and really on the ball with his condition.


Thanks again interestingly trying to be health conscious I have jacket spuds rather than the alternatives and until you mentioned it fruit is another food I eat a lot. Blimey you cannot win can you !
I will try and nag the surgery as you suggest as well.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks jefmcg I actually found the letter advising me that I needed to have a annual check up on my kidney and its worded that each year I should be pro active in arranging an


Have you followed up the instructions in that letter to make a nephrology appointment now? Even if your current symptoms are unrelated, you should start getting your annual check up from now on.


----------



## hondated (30 Aug 2016)

I have jefmcg and all they are telling me at the moment is that they have a locum in and unless it becomes more urgent then they cannot give me an earlier appointment.
I am actually going to see how I get on tonight, although I am camping in our garden with the grandsons tonight so it might be awkward, and if I have yet another restless night I will walk down to the surgery first thing to get an appointment for later in the day. That's how it works down here.
This isn't the first time I have had problems with getting my health sorted as without going into great detail I spent ages visiting the surgery and they kept trying to palm me off with anxiety pills. So not convinced I needed them I pursued the matter and after several tests they determined I had an hiatus hernia which was causing acid reflux.
It was part of that whole process and still not understanding why I had a pain in my left side and having been told my blood was ok that I pursued he issue and discovered that one of my kidneys wasn't performing 100% correctly.
There words then were "don't worry its an age thing " but we will monitor it annually. So foolishly I took them at their word and expected an appointment letter to arrive in 2015 which it didn't.
Anyway looking through my papers last week I found the letter they sent to me when I queried the blood results and in it they wrote " We ask that you have an annual blood test and urine sample for the kidneys so we monitor this but it is nothing to be alarmed about. "
I ask you nothing to worry about ! what else would anyone do other than worry.
I do think its been useful being a cyclist though because if I hadn't of struggled on a couple of routes I ride regularly without suffering then I might not have realised I had a problem. Thanks again for your kind words and advice. Ted


----------



## hondated (30 Aug 2016)

First of all apologies who may find this thread boring but to those that have offered advice thank you.
I have taken on board what you said about it being more urgent than what I thought it was and so I have just returned from my doctors surgery.
I have managed to circumvent ( blimey where did that word come from ) the system and now rather than waiting for my appointment on the 8th I have obtained the necessary form and tomorrow morning I will go to the local hospital who have a walk in service for blood tests. Hopefully I have nothing wrong but at least if I do I will know a good few days earlier. Now not sure whether I should starve for 12 hours though.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> First of all apologies who may find this thread boring but to those that have offered advice thank you.
> I have taken on board what you said about it being more urgent than what I thought it was and so I have just returned from my doctors surgery.
> I have managed to circumvent ( blimey where did that word come from ) the system and now rather than waiting for my appointment on the 8th I have obtained the necessary form and tomorrow morning I will go to the local hospital who have a walk in service for blood tests. Hopefully I have nothing wrong but at least if I do I will know a good few days earlier. Now not sure whether I should starve for 12 hours though.


I am sure you have nothing to worry about; more of a case of better being safe than sorry.
Good luck with that!
My fingers are tightly crossed for you.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Sep 2016)

@hondated so what happened?


----------



## hondated (16 Sep 2016)

Thanks for asking uclown2002. After pushing to get an earlier blood test I had one taken at the local hospital and the very next morning I got a call from my local surgery asking me to attend the same surgery in two weeks for another blood test. Which was yesterday.
I wanted an earlier one again but they insisted on the two week gap .Any way during the interim period because I was still feeling rough I went to see the doctor and he told me that I was making too much creatinine and if I exercise I should not do it strenuously as it creates more of this. He also gave me a bottle to use for a urine sample and the form with it had CKD on it, chronic kidney disease so that's as far as I know. I didn't get a call from the surgery this morning so I am taking that as a good sign but I will just have to deal with it if I do have something wrong.This getting old bit isn't all it was cracked up to be ie no work long holidays etc.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Sep 2016)

Thanks for update; good luck.


----------



## Roadrider48 (16 Sep 2016)

Yeah, good luck @hondated 
If it's any consolation, they would have called you back ASAP if the situation was urgent.
That's what I found in my experience of such things.
Keep us updated if you want to mate.


----------



## hondated (19 Sep 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Yeah, good luck @hondated
> If it's any consolation, they would have called you back ASAP if the situation was urgent.
> That's what I found in my experience of such things.
> Keep us updated if you want to mate.


Thank you RR48 that's reassuring


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2016)

Just picked this thread up.
After the camera showed my cancer was lookig good (no signs) i was sent for a UV scan which showed a swollen/partially blocked kidney.
I was sent for an "urgent" blood test which they say was "satisfactory".
Apparently symptoms can be tiredness, sickly feeling and a "heavy" stomach....all of which I have been feeling.
I see the specialist Oct 12th.


----------



## hondated (25 Sep 2016)

Dave sorry to read that but I am pleased to read the cancer problem is ok. Fingers crossed.
Make sure you keep us all informed after you have seen the specialist. It does seem to me that the kidneys must be on of the hardest body parts to detect a problem until it's at the later stages. I still haven't heard about my second blood test so I am taking that as a good sign.
The only downside to that is that to improve my creatinine level I have reduced the amount of cycling I do. But if it's going to help the problem then I will live with it.
If your like me Oct 12th must seem a life time away but try not to worry because as our forum colleagues told me they would have you in quick if they thought there was a need for it.


----------

